

Should News.YC have a "FSQ" section? - e1ven

It seems that there are a few topics that come up over and over, such as Things to do in SF, Cheap Legal advice, or Credit Card processing.<p>I know that PG is working on search, but it might be worth while to add a Best-of-HackerNews link, which includes some of the discussions that people who are just tuning in might want to catch up on.<p>A Frequently Submitted Questions category might fit the bill. The Hacker News Suggestions link could also go there, tacitly encouraging people such as myself to post new suggestions there, rather the main forum.
======
pg
I've thought about this, but it seems just as well to let people resubmit such
questions, because the answers change.

~~~
eusman
maybe served as a wiki and get updated with the new opinions or answers?

update: on second thought with search available its not really needed,
although a collection of questions that appeared in the past would be useful
for new comers

------
nreece
That's a good suggestion. Maybe if a "Ask YC: ..." post reaches a certain
number of votes and/or comments it can be marked as FSQ and added to a special
archive list. Just my .2c

------
rms
Good idea. These topics should have comments left open, so people can continue
to contribute to them. Someone would have to manually compile all the comments
from the existing SF, legal advice, and credit card processing threads though.

------
dag
Please post under the "Feature Requests"at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=363>

------
DarrenStuart
I'd prefer a supporting forum more.

